# Food Joints In Obx



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

The missus and I are gonna be staying in KDH 13-20 OCT. Need to know some good places to eat anywhere up and down the OBX. Also, if anyone wants to give up a few good ramps to search for red ones, that would be appreciated. I would rather relax while fishing instead marching the conga line.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

In hatteras( i think its in rodanthe ) the Board Wok South has great food, a little expensive but great food..the Board Wok burger is awesome.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i sorta stick to the 'beach road '
tortugas lie 
black pelican 
goombays


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Barefoot Bernies*

Barefoot Bernies (Bypass Road) 4 or 4.5 mile post.
Very Good!


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Meridian 42 ($$$) at Kitty Hawk, across the street from the Hilton

Beach Bread Co (BBC) ($$) at KDH - www.beachbread.com

Red Drum Grille and Taphouse ($$), NC 12, MP 10, Nags Head - (252) 480-1095

.............. better still, take a look at www.insiders.com/outerbanks/main-restaurants5.htm

Good eating,
Brian


----------



## metal worker (Aug 6, 2006)

*Awful Arthur's*

Awful Arthurs mp6 is the best by far!


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*No No No*

dont go to dirty dicks......... THEY SUCK


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

The Black Pelican
Tortugas Lie
High Cotton


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Black Pelican,(not sure what it is named now)was Muligans,and a small nothing fancy place is Saltwater's (ran by former owner of Crabby Shack)


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

I liked Hodad's in Avon (dunno what mile marker it's at). Not sure what anyone else thinks of it though...


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

If you into a sports Bar and resteraunt with Excellent food .... check out Slammin Sammies ....


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Thanks for the food info. Now how 'bout those ramps?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Some off the wall spots that are worth a try, Art's Place, beach road mp2 or so, John's drive in, Home of the dolphin boat, beach road mp4. Also stop and shop for a good sub at lunch, mp 7 beach road. For a really good dinner Argyles, bypass mp4.
But by far my favorite place to dine on the OBX is the grill at the Rusty Ritz, besides you can't beat the beer prices.


----------



## JoltnJoe (May 19, 2006)

tortugas
high cotton
thai room


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

JoltnJoe said:


> tortugas
> high cotton
> thai room


go to tortugas its de bomb. get a bloody mary there, its good


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Black Pelican,(not sure what it is named now)was Muligans,and a small nothing fancy place is Saltwater's (ran by former owner of Crabby Shack)


it called beach road grill the got a killer cheeseburger with crabmeat on it


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

how's that new hooters in kitty hawk?


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I stopped at the Hooters in Kitty Hawk In may.....Let's just say the scenery isnt as good as the other Hooters I have been too.... But the food was good ......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> I stopped at the Hooters in Kitty Hawk In may.....Let's just say the scenery isnt as good as the other Hooters I have been too.... But the food was good ......


 I've went in there one time.. Service-minus,Scenery avg,Food avg,haven't been back..


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

sam & omi's
charlie


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Sam and Omi's ... super breakfast spot ... at least it was when I frequented OBX in the 80's and 90's


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

hmmmmm...nice report on Hooters,DD.Jody got yur eyes glued to the table,eh?  ....the R


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sam & Omi's. Mile Post 16 1/2. Good food and good prices, sounds like it will be close to where you will be staying.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

For food: RV's, Lone Cedar, Darrell's in Manteo

For fishing: Coquina Beach I think it's around MP 22 off of RT 12


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Fishman said:


> *Sam & Omi's*. Mile Post 16 1/2. Good food and good prices, sounds like it will be close to where you will be staying.


Yep. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> hmmmmm...nice report on Hooters,DD.Jody got yur eyes glued to the table,eh?  ....the R


 Na,she's used to my "Gawkin" and "Ougeling"...  I went at lunch from work,waitresses,avg as well...

Haven't been to Sam and Omies for a while,but what I remember was some good food...


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Thanks to all for the food spots - looks like I have plenty to choose from. As for ramps for fishin', I'll take PM's if you don't wanna let it go on the board.

Thanks again.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

are mixed drinks served on the Outer Banks?.. South of OI Bridge?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

aln said:


> are mixed drinks served on the Outer Banks?.. South of OI Bridge?


nope .....


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

thanks.. bummer


----------



## Richard Dickerso (Aug 29, 2006)

*Hqqk-em*

I think I read recently where Hyde County voted to have liquor by the drink. Call one of the restaraunts in Buxton or Hatteras..they'll know.


----------



## spennfish (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't forget about Diamond Shoals. Killer breakfast bar on the weekends. Sam and Omi's is also good.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

Richard Dickerso said:


> I think I read recently where Hyde County voted to have liquor by the drink. Call one of the restaraunts in Buxton or Hatteras..they'll know.


i think hyde county is ocoke. island 
hatteras is curritick county ....


----------

